# It was first celebrated by the English settlers and the Indians...



## Jon in FL

I'm trying to explain the holiday Thanksgiving to my Romanian friend.

How would you say?:

It's a holiday *that was first celebrated* by the English settlers and the indians to give thanks for a good harvest.

Incecare mea:  Eşte o sabatoare *ce era sabatorit* la inceput cu coloni englezi şi indiani să da mulţmiri pentru o recoltă buna.


----------



## lapalixx

Încerc şi eu: este o sărbătoare care la început  era observată (sărbatorită) de coloni englezi şi indieni (ca) să dea mulţumiri pentru o recoltă bună.
But please wait for a more «Romanian» suggestion.


----------



## CriHart

Jon in FL said:


> I'm trying to explain the holiday Thanksgiving to my Romanian friend.
> 
> How would you say?:
> 
> It's a holiday *that was first celebrated* by the English settlers and the indians to give thanks for a good harvest.
> 
> Incecare mea:  Eşte o sabatoare *ce era sabatorit* la inceput cu coloni englezi şi indiani să da mulţmiri pentru o recoltă buna.



Este o sarbatoare celebrata la inceput de catre colonistii englezi si indieni pentru a multumi pentru recolta bogata.  

I 'm in a hurry right now, so I'm gonna let the others to explain the grammar.


----------



## mikey21

CriHart has provided you with the best possible literal translation. I am going to rephrase a bit, because I and others (may) have a problem with the verb "a celebra", but (I think that) everyone will understand it, if you want to use it.

"Ziua Recunoştinţei a fost sărbătorita la început de către coloniştii englezi si de indieni pentru a mulţumi pentru o recoltă bogată."

If you want to avoid repeating "pentru" you can say:
"Ziua Recunoştinţei a fost sărbătorita la început de către coloniştii englezi si de indieni ca ("ca" - informal, use "drept" for formal) mulţumire pentru o recoltă bogată."

Lit. translation of the last one: Thanksgiving was first celebrated by the English settlers and the indians as a "thank you" for the a rich harvest.

"It's a holiday that was first celebrated" is hard to translate into Romanian because in mainstream Romanian it would be "Este o sărbătoare ce era sărbătorită" and this sounds really bad. "Este o sărbătoare celebrată" is the best literal translation, but here we seldom use the verb "a celebra", at least in Constanţa you will rarely, if ever, hear it.


----------



## OldAvatar

CriHart said:


> Este o sarbatoare celebrata la inceput de catre colonistii englezi si indieni pentru a multumi pentru recolta bogata.
> 
> I 'm in a hurry right now, so I'm gonna let the others to explain the grammar.



It's a good translation. But, to eliminate any doubts, I would switch english settlers with Indians, and I would also use native Americans/amerindians instead of indians:

Este o sărbătoare, care la începuturi era celebrată de către amerindieni şi coloniştii englezi pentru a-şi arăta recunoştinţa pentru o recoltă bogată.


----------



## robbie_SWE

mikey21 said:


> CriHart has provided you with the best possible literal translation. I am going to rephrase a bit, because I and others (may) have a problem with the verb "a celebra", but (I think that) everyone will understand it, if you want to use it.
> 
> "Ziua Recunoştinţei a fost sărbătorit*ă* la început de către coloniştii englezi si de indieni pentru a mulţumi pentru o recoltă bogată."
> 
> If you want to avoid repeating "pentru" you can say:
> "Ziua Recunoştinţei a fost sărbătorit*ă* la început de către coloniştii englezi si de indieni ca ("ca" - informal, use "drept" for formal) mulţumire pentru o recoltă bogată."
> 
> Lit. translation of the last one: Thanksgiving was first celebrated by the English settlers and the indians as a "thank you" for the a rich harvest.
> 
> "It's a holiday that was first celebrated" is hard to translate into Romanian because in mainstream Romanian it would be "Este o sărbătoare ce era sărbătorită" and this sounds really bad. "Este o sărbătoare celebrată" is the best literal translation, but here we seldom use the verb "a celebra", at least in Constanţa you will rarely, if ever, hear it.


 
Just a minor correction (might be wrong?!). 

Can't we use *abundentă* instead of "bogată"? It just seems more right.

 robbie


----------



## mikey21

robbie_SWE said:


> Just a minor correction
> 
> Can't we use *abundentă* instead of "bogată"? It just seems more right.



You are right, I forgot one "ă", hard to write in Romanian on an English keyboard.

About your question, normally you could, but here you would change the meaning. "În abundenţă" implies that you have more than what you need, which I'm pretty sure is not the case here. We don't use "recoltă abundentă" very often, because a harvest is not something that you don't want more of (I suppose).


----------

